# Hamilton Spring 2017 (New Zealand)



## jbrungar (Jul 20, 2017)

The Hamilton Spring 2017 will take place on September 30 - October 1, 2017 in Hamilton, New Zealand. Check out the Hamilton Spring 2017 website for more information and registration.


----------

